# Natural Blood Pressure Regulators



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some natural blood pressure regulators including Garlic, Magnesium and CoQ10...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1202/pressure.html


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't take CoQ10 - it starts my heart racing - no kidding.  I love love love garlic to the point I can eat it raw.  I'm sure garlic probably did help my blood pressure for years, as heart and BP issues run rampant on both sides of my family - lol lol lol:indecisiveness:

It finally came to pass that I had to go on meds four years ago.  My readings were something like 196 over 106 and I'm only about 20 pounds overweight and have never smoked.  The nurse literally ran out of the room hollering her head off for the doctor - lol lol lol.  I told them I felt fine and I thought their device needed re-calibrated - lol lol lol

I went thru four types of medicine before they finally found something that I haven't developed a tolerance to, and actually works like it's supposed to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, that's a high reading for sure!  I can eat garlic raw too, if I feel I'm getting a cold I'll smash a clove and chew it up.  Glad you have a medicine that's helping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2012)

Celery juice is another natural option for treating hypertension...http://www.livestrong.com/article/120254-celery-juice-high-blood-pressure/


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 30, 2012)

These are great suggestions, thanks for posting. Years ago I was put on blood pressure medicine as the doctor wasn't happy with my somewhat high numbers (which I can't remember now), but after a few weeks I discarded the medicine. I take enough meds for asthma and osteoporosis as it is, lol. I have been using garlic regularly as well as magnesium (it helps reduce asthma attacks, depending on the severity), and I really haven't had a problem with high blood pressure all that much. I won't say that it is due to the garlic and magnesium, but maybe it is? Either way, I'm happy with my lowered numbers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2012)

Magnesium and garlic definitely helped in the lowering of blood pressure...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Hypertension


----------

